# 12/2 wire in contact with Hot water pipe (copper) - Dangerous?



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> is it impossible for the 12/2 casing to melt from something only as hot as my hot water pipes?


Yes. You pipe may get to, what....170? It would take probably 300 to melt the plastic sheathing and even more on the wire insulation.

We try to avoid any contact with piping and ductwork, just to be extra safe, but the likelyhood of damage to the cable is nil.

Don't lose any sleep over it. Remember, your water heater has electrical wiring right in it.




You have smoke detectors and insurance....right :laughing:


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

You said past the cold air return, I suppose you mean not through it hopefully.


Even if somehow the hot touched the pipe, if its a metal connection to the meter, the breaker would trip if the pipes are bonded.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

12-2 is rated for 90 degrees Celsius which translates to 194 degrees Fahrenheit. 

Real scalding hot.:furious:

I doubt your water pipes are _that_ hot.


----------



## Tryvidy (Apr 19, 2009)

Great, thanks for the speedy replies everyone! 

rgsgww, correct, i ran the 12/2 beside - not in the cold air return.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Hot & cold water as in to sink etc?
Not hot water heating?

Many houses have a tempering valve after the Wh & temp is set to 120
I've yet to see a house where the WH temp is set over 140 without the tempering valve - you burn your hands off


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

334.15 (B) would tend to lead me to believe that the romex should be in conduit, as specified. It is passing between floors, correct? Even if it wasn't passing through a floor, I would think that a cable in direct contact with a hot water pipe would trigger the need for 'physical protection,' as per this section.

334.15 (B) Protection from Physical Damage. Cable shall be protected from physical damage where necessary by rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved means. Where passing through a floor, the cable shall be enclosed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved means extending at least 150 mm (6 in.) above the floor.


----------

